# libexec/atrun in cron not running



## gariac (Dec 12, 2017)

```
11.0-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr 11 08:48:40 UTC 2017     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
Dec 12 02:05:00 peetssfo1 /usr/sbin/cron[88473]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
Dec 12 02:05:00 peetssfo1 /usr/sbin/cron[88472]: (root) USER (account unavailable)
Dec 12 02:10:00 peetssfo1 /usr/sbin/cron[88480]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
Dec 12 02:10:00 peetssfo1 /usr/sbin/cron[88479]: (root) USER (account unavailable)
```
No problem running the command directly. Do I need to create an account for libexec?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2017)

Note that FreeBSD 11.0 has been End-of-Life since November 2017. Please upgrade to 11.1 as soon as possible.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

Note that atrun(8) runs just fine. You seem to have a user crontab(1) and this user account doesn't exist any more.


----------



## gariac (Dec 13, 2017)

I will do the update. However do I need to create a user in the event the problem isn't cleared with the update?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2017)

It won't be cleared with an update. Have a look in /var/cron/tabs/. I'm betting you have a user's crontab there from a user that's been removed.


----------



## gariac (Dec 14, 2017)

Just a FYI, I got this from a Digital Ocean "droplet", which I guess wasn't built correctly. Grrr... I will review all the users. Not a bad idea anyway since I didn't do the original installation. I have an even older rev of freebsd where cron works, so I have a reference.


----------

